

How A German Soda Became Hackers' Fuel Of Choice - kyleblarson
http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/how-a-german-soda-became-hackers-fuel-of-choice?trk_source=features4

======
valarauca1
Silly me I assumed a 'Hacker' fuel of choice was what ever beverage contained
caffeine and was in arms reach.

~~~
sp332
You're missing the "of choice" :) Since I have several sodas in arms' reach, I
pick the Club Mate!

